# programme compatible PC avec xCode



## Mr U (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je débute en programmation, j'apprend actuellement le C et je fais quelques petits programmes avec xCode, afin de faire rentrer tout ce que j'apprends dans ma petite tête !  

Pour l'instant rien de sorcier, que des trucs en lignes de commandes et qui volent pas haut, mais j'aimerai savoir comment faire pour que mes amis sur PC puissent profiter des mes oeuvres ? 

Pour l'instant, chez moi, j'utilise le fichier "exécutable UNIX" qui se trouve dans /build/Debug/ et que j'ouvre dans le terminal, mais lorsque je l'envoie à mes amis sur PC, ça ne marche pas, même en rajoutant .exe à la fin.  

J'imagine tout de même que c'est possible et je m'en remets à votre science. 
Merci de votre aide.

Mr U


----------



## Nyx0uf (7 Mars 2012)

Faut re-compiler sous Windows.

Et, sérieusement, en quoi rajouter .exe à un nom de fichier va miraculeusement changer quelque chose ?


----------



## Mr U (7 Mars 2012)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Et, sérieusement, en quoi rajouter .exe à un nom de fichier va miraculeusement changer quelque chose ?



Ben, je sais pas... pour expliquer à ce bêta de PC qu'il s'agit d'un programme à exécuter et pas d'une recette de cuisine.  
Mais bon, c'était pour tenter, ça m'a pris 2 secondes à savoir moins de temps que de me poser la question de savoir si c'était utile. Du coup j'ai mis dans mon message toutes les solutions que j'ai tentées par moi-même au risque de passer pour la nouille que je suis. 

Néanmoins, merci pour ta réponse.  J'aurais cru que c'était possible  (sans avoir à gratter quelque chose côté PC, je veux dire...)


----------



## Nyx0uf (7 Mars 2012)

Mr U a dit:


> Ben, je sais pas... pour expliquer à ce bêta de PC qu'il s'agit d'un programme à exécuter et pas d'une recette de cuisine.



Si demain je change de nom pour m'appeler Nicolas Sarkozy, je ne serais pas président pour autant 

Télécharge code:blocks sur Windows et recompile.


----------



## boobool (7 Mars 2012)

Pour être clair, il faut compiler sur un pc sous windows.


----------



## tatouille (12 Mars 2012)

nannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  je vous prie de m'excuser par avance Mr U, **BIP**, la science a parlée  Sed mollis sapien erat, non sagittis nibh


----------



## Battant (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas l'ordinateur qui importe mais le système d'exploitation.

Tu peux donc compiler ton programme avec windows sur mac et ainsi de suite pour chaque plateforme.

Salutations

Battant


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2012)

Battant a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce n'est pas l'ordinateur qui importe mais le système d'exploitation.
> 
> ...



burps avec quelle toolchain pour produire une archive PE? :rateau: eclaire moi :rateau:


----------

